# Suche "Configuration Tools for Simatic C7-613"



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo Kollegen.

Hat jemand die oben genannte CD und kann mir da eine Kopie von erstellen ?

Ich hab das Glück das ich an solch einem Gerät ein paar Änderungen durchführen muss.
Dazu brauche ich diese CD "Configuration Tools for Simatic C7-613"


----------



## Baumpaul (27 Februar 2009)

*c7 613*

Hallo, 
Habe das selbe Problem... haben Sie schon eine Kopie auftreiben können.?
Oder wie haben Sie es gelöst..?

Gruesse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2009)

Nein... ich habe keine Kopie bekommen. Wir haben den Auftrag dafür dann auch nicht bekommen bzw. das Projekt wurde eingestellt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Februar 2009)

hallo,
braucht ihr das programm noch?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> braucht ihr das programm noch?


 

wenn du es hast dann bitte her damit... immerhin liegt das "Teil" ja noch bei mir im Schrank


----------



## Geri (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo Dietmar,

Du hattest mal im Forum das Configuration Tool für C7 613 angeboten.
Hast Du die Software noch?
Ich muss nämlich einen Heizkessel umprogrammieren wofür die Software benötigt wird.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße

Gerald


----------

